# Latest catch ..*Pics*



## Jimr (Nov 5, 2004)

Heres a Pic of a couple decent ones I hooked onto Not long ago...the bigger one was just shy of 19"..and the other was 18..You can tell the size by my buddys arm compared to them LOL



















BTW iam In canada...they dont get extremely Big here..LOL... :beer: :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice fish - but remember to C&R those big smallies. It takes a body of water 12-15 years to produce an 18" smallmouth. Especially in our northern climes, smallies take forever to get that big.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i heard that in a recent tournament in canada, some of the smallies in the 5 to 6 pound range took around 20 years to get that big.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Doesn't surprise me at all!


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Let me tell you a C & R story. Around the time I was 15, I caught a five-pound largemouth with a Shad Rap stuck in its back. The lure had torn up the fish's skin, and looked pretty bad. I removed the hooks the way I wood if they were in me: Pushed them through, clipped the ends, and pulled both ends out. The injury was distinctive: One nearly verticle, the other a perfect crescent. There was also a smaller, older scar beneath the fish's left eye.

Two weeks ago, I caught the same fish, with the same scars. It weighed nine and a half pounds, about a half pound short of the state record. It was a lake record, though. I let him go again.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dave that was AWESOME! Especially with bass, C&R goes a long way. As long as that fish isn't hooked in the gills or the gut, it is going to be ok!

Give her another summer, and she might hit that record level you're looking for!

Welcome to the site!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats a cool story, but yea i heard bass take a while to get big, i usually let the big ones go and eat the decent size or small ones.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Dave_W.Great story.Proves the point of why catch and release is so important.I once caught a smaller pike that had some weird birth defect.Half of its mouth was grown shut and it was very skinny I'm suprized it was even alive.So I took a knife and opened the grown over half.And released it back into the lake.Later that summer I caught the fish again and it was just fine looking very healthy.PRACTICE CATCH AND RELEASE !!!

Boondocks


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Dave_w .
how much time had passed inbetween the first tim you caught the bass and the second time?

Redlegg93


----------

